# Do your cats know when you're sick?



## MeowMiaow (Feb 20, 2011)

Mine definately do. I'm writing this from my sick bed. I had my final cervical cancer jab yesterday at school, and I think I reacted to it this morning. I felt hot, my ears buzzed and I was so dizzy I just couldn't keep myself upright. I staggered over to a chair to sit down, and Ivan and Marilyn sat beside me.
When I have colds also, Ivan sleeps on my bed with me all day.
Do your cats have a way of showing love when sickness strikes?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Absolutely. When I was having my kidney stone troubles MowMow was such a sweetheart. He was always laying close to me and purring constantly (he normally only purrs when we're going to sleep at night or first think in the morning).

Whenever I'm sick he's always right with me and is way more quiet than usual. I find him incredibly soothing when I'm ill.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Yes. When I have the flu, the cold, or when I am feeling sick,
both of my cats come sit next to me or on my lap and cuddle!
It sooo makes me feel much better!


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes absolutely! My guys will even wake me up if the bloodsugars get extremely high in the middle of the night. If the facepats don't work a good old fashioned nose chomp will. Hubby got nose chomped a couple times when Bentley got anxious. Realisticly it is probably because my breath changes scent but I LIKE the idea they are looking out for me.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Luckily I haven't been sick yet to test this with my girls. But Sophie (rip) used to camp out with me in bed or on the couch...of course she would do that when I was well also...but it was comforting.

Bkitty, that's pretty cool that your cats do this. I have heard of service dogs that are trained to sniff for breath differences like that.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Just the other day, I was sick with a bad cold and I noticed both my cats jumping on the couch, which they never do. I had fallen asleep while watching tv and when I woke up, one was sitting on the couch next to me and the other one was sitting on the table next to the couch, on my other side. I couldn't believe they were both with me comforting me. Usually they both hang out in their beds on the floor. I never could get them to sit on the couch with me so I was very surprised and I believe it was because they sensed that I was not feeling well. I love my cats.


----------

